# Best Algae control for fancy goldfish tank



## Telperion (Jun 12, 2006)

I asked this in another forum but realize it may be better asked here -- I have a 55 gallon with orandas, comets and black moors (and plants). I am worried about algae growth. Will planting more plants take care of the algae problem or do I need to get a pleco? I am worried that otos or SAEs may be harmed by my curious goldfish.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Something like a Bristlenose would probably be your best option if the algae starts becoming a problem.
I'm not sure what temp you keep the tank at, but it _could_ be a little cool for the Bristle's, though.

Don't the Goldies themselves sort of control algae? I don't have a bit of experience with them, but I thought I heard that....


----------



## Telperion (Jun 12, 2006)

Well, so far they are pretty good at keeping the gravel clean, but not the glass walls of the tank itself. The tank hovers around 70 degrees to 72. That may not be good for a bristlenose from what I've read, although they do say 74 is good.


----------



## DataGuru (Mar 11, 2005)

Be careful with goldies and plecos. Goldies sleep at nite and tend to sleep near the bottom of the tank. If the pleco isn't getting enough to eat (which is quite possible in a tank with goldies) he'll go after the goldfish at nite.

Ramshorn snails are great for brown algae. They have to be large enough not to get eaten tho. Plus the smaller snails are great goldie food. My goldies like to eat hair algae and the green grassy type that grows on surfaces.


----------



## IUnknown (Feb 24, 2004)

Floating plants always worked well with my goldfish. Real Nitrate suckers.


----------



## Telperion (Jun 12, 2006)

IUnknown said:


> Floating plants always worked well with my goldfish. Real Nitrate suckers.


Which floating plants do you recommend? My main concern with my goldies is rising nitrate levels - LOTS of water changes so far. :-k


----------



## DataGuru (Mar 11, 2005)

Water lettuce and hornwort are good. Mine like to eat duckweed and frogbit.


----------



## erik Loza (Feb 6, 2006)

I have used small Chinese Algae Eaters for years in goldfish tanks and they work great. While pleco's will harass goldfish, I have never had one of these guys do it and they do an excellent job on the diatomaceous brown algae. The trick is to buy smaller, young ones that will always stay busy against the algae and exchange them as they get older. Good luck.


----------

